
Steven Pinker Will Be Just Fine - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/steven-pinker-will-be-just-fine/614323/
======
Miner49er
I guess my view is probably a devil's advocate on HN, but I actually view
cancel culture as (mostly) good. I believe that that power should always be as
decentralized as possible. Because of that, I think power should be taken away
extremely easily. That's what we're seeing with cancel culture; power being
taken away, sometimes even for less then I would agree with. Overall though, I
think the message it sends is good - be extremely careful not to abuse your
power/platform, or else expect it to maybe be taken away. I just hope the net
result is that we don't give so much of our attention and power to so little
people in the future, and instead find ways to spread it out.

~~~
apsec112
Celebrities will be fine, but cancel culture hurts ordinary workers, who may
be suddenly fired without having anything to fall back on and a family to
support. Here's a list someone collected:

[https://twitter.com/SoOppressed/status/1282404648389926913](https://twitter.com/SoOppressed/status/1282404648389926913)

~~~
ideals
Maybe cancel culture will cause people to rethink at-will employment and
opinions about unions.

The 'cancelers' are collectively advocating against you, but you as a weak at-
will employee have no one advocating for you.

('you' in this statement isn't directed at any one person or apsec)

~~~
apsec112
FYI, there was a long thread about that a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23856918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23856918)

